# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 22/06/2009

## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και σχέδια για το Καλοκάιρι την Δευτέρα 22-6-2009 ώρα 19:00 στο Olympico* *(κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)*
**
*Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ...*

----------


## cataman

Μέσα!!! Μετά την δουλειά, ο καλύτερος καφές με την καλύτερη παρέα.

----------


## Naias II

Μέσα........... :Cool:

----------


## PiEpsilon

Θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## xidianakis

αν ειμαι αθηνα ή πειραια θα ερθω...

----------


## φανούλα

> *Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και σχέδια για το Καλοκάιρι την Δευτέρα 22-6-2009 ώρα 19:00 στο Olympico* *(κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)*
> 
> *Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ...*


Χάθηκε ο κόσμος να το κάνεις 27 να είμαι κι εγώ εκεί??? Anyway καλά να περάσετε παιδιά και περιμένουμε τα σχέδιά σας για τις επόμενες συναντήσεις, φώτο και βιντεάκια!!

----------


## Asterias

I `ll be there!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

κατά 70% μέσα θα σας πω αύριο για σίγουρα :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα ανέβασε τα ποσοστά κι άλλο...  :Very Happy: , νωρίς θα αρχίσουμε κατά τις 19:00.

----------


## Speedkiller

Γράφω στις 23....Δύσκολα τα πράγματα.... :Mad:

----------


## mastropanagos

Εγω γραφω στις 24 αλλα μπορει και να ερθω...50-50...Θα ενημερωσω συντομα...

----------


## giorgos....

εννοείται μέσα..

----------


## Νικόλας

> Νικόλα ανέβασε τα ποσοστά κι άλλο... , νωρίς θα αρχίσουμε κατά τις 19:00.


leo θα κάνω ότι μπορώ εκείνη την μέρα έχουμε αποτελέσματα οπότε ανάλογα την διάθεση αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό μπορεί να είμαι για μπανάκι αλλά δεν ξέρω ακόμα αυτές τις μέρες θα μάθω :mrgreen:
και κάτι άσχετο σας αρέσει εκεί που πάμε??εμένα δεν μου πολύ αρέσει αλλά αν έχεις καλή παρέα όπου και να πας καλά είναι  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

ΕΑΝ Κ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ....!!!

----------


## Glomer

Opa!!
2h sunantisi  :Very Happy: 
8a er8w logika.
Mono na kanonisume na sunanti8ume kapu pu einai eukola. 
PX. stasi tram "SEF"
Gia na einai poio eukolo

----------


## sylver23

Οτι πρεπει μια μερα πριν φυγω για ενα μινι ταξιδακι να σας δω..μεσα και εγω.

Μια παρακληση μονο.Επειδη λογικα θα κλεισουμε τραπεζι στον εξωτερικο χωρο του ολυμπικο καλο θα ήταν οσοι δηλωνουν να ειναι σχετικα σιγουρο οτι θα ερθουν

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αν και δινω ιστορια της τεχνης την αλλη μερα θα ερθω!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Θα ερθω!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Θα ήθελα να έρθω να γνωρίσω την παρέα του Ναυτιλία από κοντά  αλλά δυστυχώς την Τρίτη γράφω μάθημα.Καλά να περάσετε.

----------


## rena

μεσααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

Και εγω μεσα...απλα θα ερθω λιγο πιο αργα...(ισως 8.00-8.30) ειναι αρκετα νωρις για μενα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## NikosP

Και εγώ θα είμαι εκεί!!!!

----------


## sylver23

01.Maroulis Nikos
02.Cataman 
03.Naias 2
04.PiEpsilon 
05.Asterias
06.Leo
07.giorgos...
08.Glomer
09.sylver 732.45
10.ben bruce
11.Tss Apollon
12.rena
13.evridiki
14.Nikos P
15.dokimakos21
16.speedkiller 
----------------------------
17.xiniadakis ??
18.Νικολας ??
19.mastropanagos ??

----------


## kostastzo

Κριμα!! απο τις 13 μεχρι 17 θα ειμαι εκει κοντα[γιαννοπουλου]αλλα δεν μπορω να μεινω περισσοτερο!

----------


## kapas

βαλτε και εμενα με ερωτηματικο... ατιμη εξεταστικη!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastrokostas

> 09.sylver 732.45


 Etsi -etsi -etsi

----------


## Giorgos_D

An den pesei to aeroplano pou 8a erxomai, 8a eimai ki egw....Estw kai gia ligo.

----------


## Speedkiller

Bάλτε με χωρίς ερωτηματικο!Μας άλλαξαν το πρόγραμμα(κ τα πετρέλαια:mrgreen :Smile:  οπότε θα χω χρόνο!

----------


## sylver23

[quote=sylver23;216695]01.Maroulis Nikos
02.Cataman 
03.Naias 2
04.PiEpsilon 
05.Asterias
06.Leo
07.giorgos...
08.Glomer
09.sylver 732.45
10.ben bruce
11.Tss Apollon
12.rena
13.evridiki
14.Nikos P
15.dokimakos21
16.speedkiller 
17.Giorgos D (με το καλο στα πατρια εδαφη!)
----------------------------
18.xiniadakis ??
19.Νικολας ??
20.mastropanagos ??
21.kapas ??

----------


## .voyager

Εμένα δε με υπολόγισες;;; Eκτός απροόπτου με τη δουλειά, θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί!  :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

Καλησπέρα

με ερωτηματικό ύπολογίστε και εμένα. Να γυρίσουμε καλά από τα Βορειοδυτικά της πατρίδας και τα λέμε.

----------


## τοξοτης

Εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί 100%!! +1 άτομο.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλος για το καράβι μας....

----------


## sylver23

> άλλος για το καράβι μας....


καλως την μανταλενα !! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Υπάρχει κάποιο ενδεχόμενο, ίσως λίγο πιο μετά… :Smile:

----------


## frost

Κι εγώ μέσα είμαι

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Κι εγώ μέσα είμαι


θα χαρούμε γιατί σε έχουμε χάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό  :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Εννοειται πως θα βρισκομαι και εγω στο meeting... :Razz: 
Τα λεμε εκει παιδια! :Very Happy:

----------


## Glomer

Paidia sugnomi alla mu proekipse kati pu dn mporw na to akurosw.
Sugnomi pu dn sas enimerosa noritera.
Kala na perasete paidia  :Smile:

----------


## marios.sp

Και εγω ειμαι μεσα.Αν και μικρος και νεο μελος..λογικα μεχρι τις 22 θα εχουν βγει και τα αποτελεσματα αν εχω περασει θα σας κερασω :Razz: χαχα!!και εγω μεσα λοιπον

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μια καμπινα και για μενα παρακαλω.:mrgreen::roll:

----------


## Naias II

Αγαπητοί φίλοι λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ αλλά δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. :Sad:  
Σήμερα με ειδοποίησαν για την εξέταση μου στα Αγγλικά στις 23 το πρωί. Πέσαμε βλέπετε σε περίοδο εξετάσεων. Μία μέρα πιο μετά να γινόταν....τελοσπάντων ελπίζω η επόμενη συνάντησή μας να έρθει σύντομα....Καλά να περάσετε

----------


## Leo

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ αλλά δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. 
> Σήμερα με ειδοποίησαν για την εξέταση μου στα Αγγλικά στις 23 το πρωί. Πέσαμε βλέπετε σε περίοδο εξετάσεων. Μία μέρα πιο μετά να γινόταν....τελοσπάντων ελπίζω η επόμενη συνάντησή μας να έρθει σύντομα....Καλά να περάσετε


Σκέφτομαι στη συνάντηση να μιλάμε Αγγλικά τι λες?... Πλάκα κάνω  :Very Happy: , καλή επιτυχία και θα κάνουμε κι άλλες συαντήσεις ... :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

χαχαχα ευχαριστώ να είσαι καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

01.Maroulis Nikos
02.cataman
03.PiEpsilon
04.Asterias
05.Leo
06.giorgos....
07.sylver 9.49
08.Ben bruce
09.Tss Apollon
10.rena
11.evridiki
12.Nikos P
13.dokimakos 21
14.speedkiller
15.Giorgos D
16.theofilos-ship
17.marios.sp
18.leonidas
19.voyager
20.τοξοτης
21.Nissos Mykonos
22.Nissos Mykonos (2ο ατομο)
23.frost
24.alkiviadis
25.chiefmate 
-----------------------------

26.Νικολας   ??
27.mastropanagos ??
28.kapas ??
29.Καπεταν Αντρεας ??
30.g togias ??
31.xiniadakis  ??

----------


## Leo

Ξέχασες τον Chief Mate.... είχε ζητήσει απο τους πρώτους την συνάντηση τώρα που είναι ξέμπαρκος..... Μην κάνεις ζαβολιές  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Τον ειχα βαλει με ερωτηματικο .Το αλλαξα

----------


## ChiefMate

Nα στε καλα ρε παιδια!
Ανυπομονω να βρεθουμε να τα πουμε ναυτικα κ ομορφα!

----------


## Δημήτρης Π.

*Μέσα κι εγώ. Υπολογίστε +2 άτομα...*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ας ελπισω οτι θα τα καταφερω αυτη την φορα!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## apari

Βριίσκομαι και γω Αθήνα , και αν καταφέρω να μείνω μέχρι τη Δευτέρα ... ειμαι μεσα και γώ....

----------


## GIANNIS ALEX

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ 
ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ.
ΜΗ ΜΕ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΤΕ ΠΑΛΛΙΚΑΡΙΑ

----------


## diagoras

> *Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και σχέδια για το Καλοκάιρι την Δευτέρα 22-6-2009 ώρα 19:00 στο Olympico* *(κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)*
> 
> *Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ...*


δεχεστε παιδια(δηλαδη εμενα)?

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά κάτω των 18 ετών μόνο με την συνοδεία κηδεμάνα ή με συγκεκριμένη γραπτή δήλωση του κηδεμώνα.

----------


## captkostas

mporo na symetasxo ?

thks
captkostas

----------


## Leo

> mporo na symetasxo ?
> 
> thks
> captkostas


Δεν χρειάζεται ερώτηση! Φυσικά και μπορείς.

----------


## diagoras

> Παιδιά κάτω των 18 ετών μόνο με την συνοδεία κηδεμώνα ή με συγκεκριμένη γραπτή δήλωση του κηδεμώνα.


ενταξει θα ερθω κατα μεγαλη πιθανοτητα παντως ετσι κι αλλιως θα ερχομουν με τον πατερα μου

----------


## Leo

> ενταξει θα ερθω κατα μεγαλη πιθανοτητα παντως ετσι κι αλλιως θα ερχομουν με τον πατερα μου


Είστε ευπρόσδεκτοι και οι δύο, σας περιμένουμε  :Smile: .

----------


## HelenKoR

> Παιδιά κάτω των 18 ετών μόνο με την συνοδεία κηδεμάνα ή με συγκεκριμένη γραπτή δήλωση του κηδεμώνα.


θα ερθω κι εγω αλλά θα φερω συγκεχυμενη γραπτη δηλωση . ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει προβλημα  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> Παιδιά κάτω των 18 ετών μόνο με την συνοδεία κηδεμάνα ή με συγκεκριμένη γραπτή δήλωση του κηδεμώνα.


Βρε τι λες στα παιδια και τα τρομαζεις?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΠΟΛΥ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 20 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ.ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ. ΙΣΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ. ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΤΕ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ.
ΝΙΚΟΣ

----------


## thanos75

Παιδιά μέσα και εγώ:-) Ανυπομονώ να σας γνωρίσω

----------


## Thanasis89

> Βρε τι λες στα παιδια και τα τρομαζεις??


Εγώ καπετάνιο να έρθω ; Ωχ το ξέχασα ! Έχω μουσαφίρη την επόμενη μέρα !  :Very Happy:  Μη τυχόν και δεν ξυπνήσεις το μεσημέρι και χάσεις το καράβι !

----------


## sylver23

Δεν το χανω!!!Θα με φορτωθεις θες δεν θες..

Για να βλεπω και αλλες συμμετοχες.Αντε και εχουμε κλεισει τραπεζακι με θεα την θαλασσα

----------


## stelios

Αν δεν δουλέυω απόγευμα θα έρθω και εγώ!!
Ως το Σαββάτο θα σου πω, Sylver.

----------


## diagoras

sylver βαλε κι εμενα εκτος μεγαλου απροοπτου που δεν το βλεπω

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μαζι μου και αλλο ενα ατομο. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Δημήτρης Π.

*Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω κι εγώ... :-)*

----------


## heraklion

Θα σας φτιάξω την αυριανή μέρα:lol:Γιατί θα έρθω :Razz: Αλλά για λίγο. :Sad:

----------


## apari

Επιβαιβεώνω και γώ την παρουσία μου... τα λεμε απο κοντα.

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΦΙΛΟΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΑΕΝ... ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΥΠΡΟΣΔΕΚΤΟΣ? Η ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΚΥΡΟΣ?

----------


## Νικόλας

και μεις μαθητες λυκειου που θα πάμε ΑΕΝ είμαστε οπότε δεν είσαι άκυρος 
όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε  :Razz:

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΕ! θΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ!

----------


## captainmitsi

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ.ΘΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΦΕ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ.ΘΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΦΕ?


 
Ναι, το τραπεζάκι μας θα ξεχωρίζει θα έχει σημαιάκια της ιστιοσελίδας μας αλλά και το έχουμε κλέισει ώς n@utilia.gr αν ρώτησεις τους υπέυθυνους θα σε καδηγήσουν σε εμάς .

----------


## anna82

Σήμερα δεν ειναι η συνταντηση;Μπορω να δηλωσω και εγω συμμετοχη τώρα;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Σήμερα δεν ειναι η συνταντηση;Μπορω να δηλωσω και εγω συμμετοχη τώρα;


καλημέρα,

Μπορείς .

----------


## anna82

Ok! εγώ λοιπόν και ακόμα ένα ατομο

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τελικα ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα ειμαι κι εγω εκει! :Smile:

----------


## Yanakin

Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους. Θα χαρώ να σας γνωρίσω απο κόντα.

----------


## gkerami

Παιδιά έχω καιρό να σας δω και σας πεθυμησα. Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και γώ

----------


## Νικόλας

πω μπερδεμα 8 παρα πρέπει να φύγω να πάω στο κηποθέατρο-κηπουροθέατρο κάπως έτσι δεν θυμάμαι θα περάσω να πώ ένα γεια σε όποιους εχουν πάει εκεί και έφυγα

----------


## evridiki

Πολυς κοσμος!!! Ωραια!!! Απλα εγω - λογω δουλειας- στις 8.00 θα ειμαι εκει! :Very Happy:

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΟΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΧΘΕΣ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΦΙΛΟ! ΑΠΛΑ ΕΡΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑΚΙ? ΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ? ΚΑΙ ΣΟΡΡΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ...

----------


## sylver23

Οπως λές.Απλά ερχόσαστε και  καθόσαστε στο τραπέζι και απο  κει και περα θα γινουν οι γνωριμιες.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Οπως λές.Απλά ερχόσαστε και  καθόσαστε στο τραπέζι και απο  κει και περα θα γινουν οι γνωριμιες.


Μικρέ κανε την λίστα κ ασε τις φλυαριες... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## heraklion

Στο ίδιο μέρος που είχαμε πάει και τς προηγούμενες φορές?ή έξω?

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΜΕ 4 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ? Η ΤΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ? ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 4 ΓΕΝΝΗΜΕΝΟΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΟΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε .
Έξω θα είμαστε.

----------


## Natsios

Μαλλον θα προλαβω να περασω και εγω για ενα γρηγορο καφεδακι

----------


## PiEpsilon

¶κυρο για μένα παιδιά! μου έτυχε έκτακτο baby sitting  :Sad:   καλά να περάσετε...

----------


## Leo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους φίλους που μας τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους σήμερα το απόγευμα/βράδυ στο Olympico. Σπάσαμε ένα ακόμη ρεκόρ συμμετοχών αφού ξεπεράσαμε τα 50 άτομα. Περάσαμε όμορφα, χαλαρά ,με κουβεντούλα, ανατλλαγή απόψεων και καλή παρέα! Να είμαστε όλοι καλά για την επόμενη!  :Very Happy:

----------


## HelenKoR

Παιδια περασα παρα πολυ ωραια ! 
Μ'αρεσε το παρεακι  :Very Happy: 

Το μονο "κακο" ηταν οτι μαζευτηκαμε πολλα ατομα και δεν ηταν ευκολο να σας γνωρισω ολους. Αλλα παντα υπαρχει η επομενη φορα  :Wink: 
Χαρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισα

Αντε και σε επομενη συναντηση!

----------


## seaways_lover

Ξέροντας πως περάσατε πολύ όμορφα πρέπει να ομολογήσω πως ζηλεύω πολύ. Δεύτερη συνάντηση της πανέμορφης παρέας που χάνω!  :Mad:  Στην τρίτη (και όχι φαρμακερή :wink: ) θα έρθω ο κόσμος να χαλάσει!!! Υγεία να ‘χουμε…

----------


## nikosnasia

ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΖΕΥΤΗΚΑΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑΑΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΣΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.

----------


## cataman

Καταρχήν ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Νίκο και σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν να περάσουμε ένα καταπληκτικό απογευματο/βραδάκι. 
¶ν και δέν γνωρίστηκα με όλους, η συνολική παρέα ήταν φοβερή.

Τώρα για την επόμενη συνάντηση ελπίζω να γίνει σύντομα και εν πλώ, για να μπορέσουν να έρθουν και αυτοί πού δεν κατάφεραν να έρθουν.

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΜΕ ΩΡΑΙΑ! ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΨΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ! ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΣE ΕΥΡΙΔΙΚΗ, ΣΥΛΒΕΡ, ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ!!!

----------


## cataman

> ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΜΕ ΩΡΑΙΑ! ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΨΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ! ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΙΔΙΚΗ, ΤΗ ΣΥΛΒΕΡ, ΤΟ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ!!!


Η ΣΥΛΒΕΡ είναι o sylver23 και σε δικαιολογούμε σαν πρωτόμπαρκος και σαν πρώτη συνάντηση.
Εκτός και το forum απέκτησε και γυναίκα Sylver.

----------


## CaptainNemo

ΔΙΟΡΘΩΘΗΚΕ...

----------


## dokimakos21

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΑΣ...!!ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΙΝΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ...!!!

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΟ-ΜΑΡΟΥΛΗ ΝΙΚΟ-ΣΥΛΒΕΡ23 ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ Κ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ..!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Για αλλη μια φορα περασαμε ενα πολυ ωραιο απογευμα!!!!Αναμενουμε και την επομενη τωρα!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## thanos75

Και εγώ με τη σειρά μου να πω πως πραγματικά ήταν πολύ όμορφα...Παρά την αρχική αμηχανία, καθώς ήταν και η πρώτη μου φορά σε συνάντηση του nautilia, τελικά το απόγευμα εξελίχθηκε πολύ ζεστά...Αναμένω και την επόμενη συνάντηση και ακόμα περισσότερο καμιά εξορμησούλα σε νησί

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους και όλες για την παρουσία σας στην χτεσινή συνάντηση μας.
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν μπόρεσα να μιλήσω με όλους και όλες πραγματικά θα το ήθελα την επόμενη φορά ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω.
Θα προσπαθήσω έγκαιρα να σας ενημερώσω για το πρόγραμμα τον εκδηλώσεων μας.

----------


## Speedkiller

Θα ήθελα κ γω με τη σειρά μου να μην ευχαριστήσω κανέναν για χθες γιατί τελικά δεν ήρθα... :Razz: .........Για να σοβαρευτούμε τώρα...Πέρασα πολύ καλά χθες και γνώρισα κ μερικά καινούρια άτομα...Τι να κάνουμε?Ολους δεν μπορείς με την μία...Χαιρετίσματα σε ολους της χθεσινής παρέας...Ονόματα δεν γράφω γιατί είναι πολλά!:-)

----------


## HelenKoR

> Τώρα για την επόμενη συνάντηση ελπίζω να γίνει σύντομα και εν πλώ, για να μπορέσουν να έρθουν και αυτοί πού δεν κατάφεραν να έρθουν.


οταν λες "εν πλω" τι ακριβως εννοεις ?

----------


## ChiefMate

Καλημερα σε ολους κ ολες!
Οντως ηταν απο τα πιο ευχαριστα απογευματα!!!
Βεβαια δεν προλαβαμε να συζητησουμε με ολους γι αυτο η επομενη συναντηση προτεινω να ειναι μια ολοημερη εκδρομη ωστε να υπαρχει αφθονος χρονος!
Καλοκαιρακι ειναι,καλα θα ειναι!
Να ειστε ολοι καλα!

----------


## cataman

> οταν λες "εν πλω" τι ακριβως εννοεις ?


Όπως στο τελευταίο ταξίδι του Nautilia.gr που έγινε πρόσφατα.
Για πληροφορίες δές εδώ:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59942

----------


## HelenKoR

ΑΑΑΑ ! Εσεις περνατε ωραια εδω !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

μπραβο ! αντε ! και εις αλλα με υγεια  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nautila θαλασσινη παρεα επικοινονια
Nautilia συναντησεις event βαλε φαντασια
Nautilia στο site αυτο μπαινεις με μανια

.....οπως ακριβως εγραψε και ο ποιητης περασαμε χθες!!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Όπως στο τελευταίο ταξίδι του Nautilia.gr που έγινε πρόσφατα.
> Για πληροφορίες δές εδώ:


Ακριβως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Επειδή βιάζομαι δεν λεω τπτ τωρα.Για να μην ανησυχει ομως κάποιος ξεχασιαρης ,εχουν βρεθει γυαλιά ηλιου.Ο κατοχος ας επικοινωνησει με πμ μαζι μου.

Τα λοιπα αργοτερα

----------


## Yanakin

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Αν και ακόμα προσπαθώ να ταιριάξω nicknames με πραγματικά ονόματα και πρόσωπα (αλτσχάιμερ στα πρώτα στάδια) χάρηκα που σας γνώρισα απο κοντά. Νομίζω πως μια εκδρομή (και ίσως κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή) θα βοηθήσει να τα ταιριάξω καλύτερα.

----------


## .voyager

Δυστυχώς,  παρότι είδα πολλά νέα πρόσωπα, ελάχιστα νέα γνώρισα.
Ήμουν με την παλιοπαρέα  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

εγω οκ γνωρισα μερικα ατομα  :Wink:

----------


## ChiefMate

Το ευχαριστο ηταν πως υπηρχε νεολαια!
Παιδια που αγαπουν την θαλασσα κ τα βαπορια, κ ας ειναι εστω αυτη η αγαπη προς την ακτοπλο'ι'α!
Τουλαχιστον δεν θα μας παει καποιος απο τις Κυκλαδες ή την Κρητη στον Πειραια,ο οποιος θα ειναι Φιλιπιννεζος ή Ουκρανος!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Nautila θαλασσινη παρεα επικοινονια
> Nautilia συναντησεις event βαλε φαντασια
> Nautilia στο site αυτο μπαινεις με μανια
> 
> .....οπως ακριβως εγραψε και ο ποιητης περασαμε χθες!!


Thanx mr.BEN.Καλη διαθεση να εχουμε και με λιγη φαντασια ολα γινονται.Ηταν ομορφα χτες,καινουρια προσωπα.Αλλα και εγω με την παλιοπαρεα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rena

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!Η ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ!ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΥΡΙΟ ΝΙΚΟ!ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΘΕΙ Η ΝΕΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ Κ Η ΧΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΗ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ.ΣΥΛΒΕΡ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ PHOTOS!ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΝΕΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ.ΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΝΙΔΕΙΝ.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

Μια πανεμορφη βραδυα!! Ευχαριστουμε ολους για την ωραια τους παρουσια! Χαρηκα που γνωρισα νεα μελη και συγγνωμη αν δεν καταφερα με καποιους να μιλησω.... Την επομενη φορα!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Το ευχαριστο ηταν πως υπηρχε νεολαια!
> Παιδια που αγαπουν την θαλασσα κ τα βαπορια, κ ας ειναι εστω αυτη η αγαπη προς την ακτοπλο'ι'α!
> Τουλαχιστον δεν θα μας παει καποιος απο τις Κυκλαδες ή την Κρητη στον Πειραια,ο οποιος θα ειναι Φιλιπιννεζος ή Ουκρανος!


Δεν εχουν ολοι αυτη την αγαπη για τη ακτοπλοια...Εχουμε και ποντοπορους εδω.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Οντως εχθες ηταν τελεια μπορω να πω και ειδα φιλους απο το φορουμ που ειχαμε καιρο να βρεθουμε....

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ πάλι έναν καφέ στα γρήγορα πείρα και έφυγα τι να κάνουμε business:lol:
αν και δεν γνώρισα πολλά νέα πρόσωπα έστω και αυτό το λίγο που έκατσα πέρασα ωραία 
άντε πάμε γι άλλα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γνωμη μου ειναι αφου η συναντησεις ειναι τοσο πολυ επιτυχημενες και μαζευουν γυρω στα 40-50 ατομα να γινονται πιο συχνα.Κατι μια φορα το μηνα ας πουμε.Εδω στο συγκεκριμενο μερος καθε τεταρτη μαζευονται απο κλαμπ ανυπαρκτου αυτοκινητου και τα λενε, τοτε εμεις που το αντικειμενο ειναι σαφως πιο πολυπλευρο μπορουμε να τα λεμε χωρις  να κανει <κοιλια>.Το θεμα μας λοιπον δεν ειναι αν το εργαλιο μπορει να βαλει ζαντα 8χ20 η τι προγραμμα εβαλε ο λακης και σκοτωνει το πραμα.Το θεμα μας ειναι ακρως καλλιτεχνικο, ποιητικο, τεχνικο και  βγαινει απο τα βαθη των αιωνων.Εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Η χθεσινή βραδιά ήταν πολύ όμορφη!!Χάρηκα που γνώρισα νέα μέλη και που είδα φίλους που είχαμε καιρό να συναντηθούμε..Αναμένω με χαρά την επόμενη συνάντηση που εύχομαι να είναι σύντομα..!*

----------


## rena

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΒΕΝ!! :Cool:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Γνωμη μου ειναι αφου η συναντησεις ειναι τοσο πολυ επιτυχημενες και μαζευουν γυρω στα 40-50 ατομα να γινονται πιο συχνα.Κατι μια φορα το μηνα ας πουμε.Εδω στο συγκεκριμενο μερος καθε τεταρτη μαζευονται απο κλαμπ ανυπαρκτου αυτοκινητου και τα λενε, τοτε εμεις που το αντικειμενο ειναι σαφως πιο πολυπλευρο μπορουμε να τα λεμε χωρις να κανει <κοιλια>.Το θεμα μας λοιπον δεν ειναι αν το εργαλιο μπορει να βαλει ζαντα 8χ20 η τι προγραμμα εβαλε ο λακης και σκοτωνει το πραμα.Το θεμα μας ειναι ακρως καλλιτεχνικο, ποιητικο, τεχνικο και βγαινει απο τα βαθη των αιωνων.Εσεις τι λετε?


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ...!!!ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ...!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλλη μια πετυχημενη συνάντηση της υπέροχης παρέας του nautilia.gr
Μπράβο σε όλους!

----------


## thanos75

> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ...!!!ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ...!!


 Και εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αν και νομίζω πως γίνεται μια προσπάθεια προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση (θυμίζω τον Φλοίσβο τον Μάιο, την εκδρομή στην Τήνο τον Απρίλιο).  Κοινώς nautilia.gr....keep going :Smile:

----------


## cataman

> Γνωμη μου ειναι αφου η συναντησεις ειναι τοσο πολυ επιτυχημενες και μαζευουν γυρω στα 40-50 ατομα να γινονται πιο συχνα.Κατι μια φορα το μηνα ας πουμε.........................................Εσει  ς τι λετε?


Τέτοια λές Ben και αγχώνεις περισσότερο τον Νίκο!!!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Ήταν όντως μια γλυκιά «βραδιά», η λέξη σε εισαγωγικά, διότι κατά ένα μεγάλο μέρος της απολαύσαμε και το φως του ηλίου που έδυε (ήταν μόλις η επομένη της μεγαλύτερης μέρας του έτους!)
Διάβασα όλα τα σχόλια κάποιων από τους παρευρισκομένους στην συνάντηση. Καλή η ιδέα για πιο συχνές συναντήσεις, κατά προτίμηση σε διαφορετικές περιοχές κάθε φορά, ώστε να διευκολύνονται όλοι… Όσο για τα ταξίδια, είναι πάντα μια καλή ιδέα, αν και είναι βέβαιο ότι σε αυτά οι συμμετοχές θα είναι πιο λίγες, λόγω των εξόδων, του λίγου χρόνου, της κούρασης από τις δουλειές μας κλπ. 
‘Οσο για τις γνωριμίες, όταν μαζεύεται πολύς κόσμος, δεν γίνεται να γνωρίζονται όλοι με όλους, και για λόγους χωροταξικούς. Ούτε, γίνεται φυσικά οι αρμόδιοι (που είναι φυσιολογικό να είναι κουρασμένοι) να κάνουν συστάσεις όλων με όλους, αν και σε προηγούμενη συνάντηση έγινε και αυτό από τον πάντα ενεργητικότατο Leo! Χρειάζεται λίγη «κινητικότητα» από τον καθένα μας, έτσι ώστε να κάνει μόνος/η προσωπικές γνωριμίες με μέλη. Αυτό, βέβαια, εξαρτάται και από τον χαρακτήρα του καθενός… Και είναι δεδομένο, βέβαια, ότι δεν μπορούν να ταιριάζουν όλοι με όλους. Έτσι, είναι πάντα σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι, ανάλογα και με το γούστο μας, κάποιους θα συμπαθήσουμε περισσότερο, κάποιους άλλους λιγότερο, και κάποιοι μπορεί και να μας ξινίσουν… Αυτό είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό σε μια συνάντηση πολλών ατόμων . Ακόμα και έτσι, όμως, νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερα να έρθει κάποιος στη συνάντηση από το να … κάτσει σπίτι του…. 
Χαίρομαι για όσους και όσες από εσάς γνώρισα προχθές, και για όσους ήξερα και ξαναείδα. Χάρηκα που γνώρισα κάποια μέλη από τον τομέα της ιστιοπλοΐας και, φυσικά, χάρηκα που γνώρισα και το τρομερό μέλος με το αστείρευτο και πανίσχυρο φωτογραφικό του αρχείο, που τόσο μας έχει συγκινήσει τους τελευταίους μήνες, και ο οποίος έχει ανεβάσει κάποιες από τις καλύτερες και σπανιότερες φωτογραφίες στο site. Φυσικά, αναφέρομαι στον πολύ TSS APOLLON, που προέκυψε και συμπατριώτης μου!
Ελπίζω να γνωρίσω σύντομα και τον αξιότιμο κύριο Haddock. Νίκο, αν διαβάζεις το παρόν, ... έμπαινε! 
Αυτά. Και τώρα, buenos noces, αν το γράφω καλά! 
Πάντως, κύριοι διαχειριστές, αν το επιτρέπετε, προτείνω να «πέσουν» από όλους μας ιδέες και για άλλα σημεία μελλοντικών συναντήσεων... :idea: :grin:

----------


## Leo

Παρακαλώ να ακούσουμε τις απόψεις σας για τον ή τους τόπους σταθερών συναντήσεων. Παρακαλώ όμως θα πει ο κεθένας την γνώμη του χωρίς να σχολιάζει τις γνώμες των άλλων, ώστε να μην γίνει καφενεδάκι το θέμα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nομιζω οτι το Olympico ειναι η ιδανικη τοποθεσια και δεν θα επρεπε να αλλαξει κατι.Εχει πολυ ανεση χωρου και χωραμε ολοι ,μεσα εξω, εχει ευκολη προσβαση απο ηλεκτρικο ,εθνικη οδο, βλεπει θαλασσα ,εχει παρκινγκ και ειναι κοντα στον πειραια.Αλλωστε οπως εχω δει και αλλα club και forum εκει μαζευονται.Νομιζω οτι αφου αυτος ο ωραιος χωρος ειναι φιλοξενος, περιποιημενος και σωστος σε σερβις δεν υπαρχει λογος για αλλαγη

----------


## seaways_lover

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ben. Μπορεί να μην έχω καταφέρει ακόμα νε παραβρεθώ σε συνάντηση του φόρουμ, ούτε το Olympicoνα έχω επισκεφτεί ανεξάρτητα, αλλά από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω, ξέροντας τη μορφολογία της περιοχής και από τις περιγραφές των μελών πρέπει να είναι πολύ όμορφα εκεί. Εξάλλου η Αθήνα, καλώς ή κακώς,  είναι στο κέντρο των περισσοτέρων αποστάσεων. Οπότε βρίσκω τις συναντήσεις στο Olympicoμια χαρά. Συνυπογράφω όμως την πρόταση να γίνουν πιο «πυκνές» ώστε μέλη που δεν μπόρεσαν να παραβρεθούν να μπορούν να το πράξουν σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Το βρίσκω και ωφέλιμο ως προς τη διατήρηση των γνωριμιών. Όταν δεν έχει περάσει πολύς καιρός θυμάσαι καλύτερα τον άλλον που μίλησες στην προηγούμενη συνάντηση. Έτσι , να καταλήξω «Αθήνα, αλλά τακτικότερα όσο το δυνατό».

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Είναι προφανές ότι η πρόταση μου δεν έγινε σαφής, ίσως επειδή δεν την εξέφρασα όπως θα έπρεπε….  :Sad: 
Όταν κάνω λόγο για διαφορετικές περιοχές συνάντησής μας, δεν εννοώ ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τo Ολύμπικο, το οποίο ειδικά για καλοκαίρι είναι από τις καλύτερες επιλογές, και εγώ το ευχαριστήθηκα, τόσο προχθές, αλλά όσο και στις 28/12/08. Όσα αναφέρθηκαν από τον εκλεκτό Ben (κομβικό σημείο, ευκολία πάρκινγκ κλπ) ισχύουν στο ακέραιο.
Ούτε, φυσικά, εννοούσα συνάντηση σε περιοχή εκτός Αττικής. Μιλάμε πάντα για περιοχές κοντά στην Αθήνα, αφού υποθέτω ότι τα περισσότερα μέλη σε αυτές μένουν….( βέβαια, seawayslover, δεν θα έβλαπτε και κάποια έκτακτη συνάντηση υπό μορφή εκδρομής για τους Αθηναίους που μπορούν, σε κάποιο μέρος εκτός Αττικής). 
Η πρότασή μου έχει την έννοια μιας «εξυπηρέτησης» προς τα μέλη εκείνα που μένουν και έρχονται από σημεία μακρυνά σε σχέση με το Φάληρο. Και διευκρινίζω ότι δεν το λέω για μένα, παρόλο που εγώ «ανήκω» στους «βόρειους». Και το λέω αυτό επειδή μου αρέσει η οδήγηση, και για μένα προσωπικά η μετάβαση προς τα νότια έχει την έννοια της αλλαγής παραστάσεων κλπ., όταν φυσικά έχω κάποιο χρόνο και δεν είμαι κουρασμένος…. 
Σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι την ίδια πρόταση ακριβώς θα έκανα και εάν έως τώρα οι συναντήσεις γινόντουσαν π.χ. στο Χαλάνδρι.
Σκεφθείτε το εξής: ένα μέλος του site που μένει προς τα πάνω και δουλεύει στο κέντρο της Αθήνας θα έρθει στο Ολύμπικο μόνον εάν έχει κάποιο ελεύθερο χρόνο και δεν είναι εξαντλημένος από τη δουλειά. Εάν, όμως, κάποιες φορές οι συναντήσεις γίνονται κάπου πιο κοντά του, θα μπορέσει να περάσει να πει έστω και μια καλησπέρα για μισή ώρα …. Δεν είναι λογικό; 
Επομένως, φυσικότατα και δεχόμαστε ότι το Ολύμπικο είναι από τις καλύτερες επιλογές. Καμία αντίρρηση σε αυτό.
Ας αναλογισθούμε, όμως, ότι πιο σωστό και δίκαιο θα ήταν να αλλάζουν οι περιοχές ώστε να εξυπηρετούνται όλα τα μέλη, ώστε να μην είναι κάθε φορά απαραίτητο στους ίδιους να κάνουν αποστάσεις…
Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου....  :Smile: 

Επί του θέματος, κάποιες εκ μέρους μου προτάσεις: 

1) Καφέ «Υάδες», στο Αττικό ‘Αλσος (ύπερθεν Ψυχικού-Γαλατσίου),
2) Καφέ PiuVerde, στο άλσος του Παπάγου,
3) Καφέ "Balux", στη Γλυφάδα,
4) Πληθώρα καφέ στην πλατεία Αναλήψεως στα Βριλήσσια,
5) Ωραιότατα σημεία στη Ραφήνα (ας μιλήσουν περισσότερο οι εκεί διαμένοντες),
6) Καφέ Conga, στο Πόρτο Ράφτη,

Σε όλα τα πιο πάνω (με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη για της Ραφήνας) υπάρχει άνεση στο parking, ειδικά τις καθημερινές…

Νομίζω ότι κάλυψα αρκετά σημεία του αθηναϊκού και αττικού ορίζοντα. 

Ας δούμε, όμως, και άλλες προτάσεις….. :wink:

----------


## HelenKoR

2 πραγματα μου εκαναν μεγαλη εντυπωση οταν εφτασα στα τραπεζακια με τις σημαιουλες επανω ! 

1] ο αριθμος των ατομων !
2] οτι τα περισσοτερα ατομα ηταν μικρης ηλικιας (κατι που , μεταξυ μας, δεν περιμενα) 

 :Very Happy: 

δεν ειμαι αρκετο καιρο στο forum για να γνωριζω τις συνηθειες σας κι ελπιζω να μεινω αρκετα ωστε να τις μαθω. αν κανονιζετε συναντησεις μια φορα στους 2 μηνες (και βλεποντας τον αριθμο των μελων που ειχαν δωσει το παρον την Δευτερα) τοτε ισως θα επρεπε να κανονιζονται περισσοτερες συναντησεις (πχ. 1 φορα τον μηνα). Mods και Admins μην αγχωνεστε! δεν ειναι δεσμευτικο [ανθρωποι ειμαστε - διαφορα συμβαινουν].

Το Olympico εχει πολλα θετικα (αναφερθηκαν παραπανω) και δεν ξερω αν θα βρουμε ενα αντιστοιχο cafe σε αλλο μερος. Η ιδεα για διαφορετικους τοπους συναντησης πηγαζει απο το γεγονος οτι δεν μενουμε ολοι στην ιδια περιοχη. Για παραδειγμα θα το σκεφτει 2 φορες καποιος που μενει Πορτο Ραφτη να ερθει στο ΣΕΦ για cafe. 

Καλοκαιρι εχουμε , θαλαττα θελουμε....μια ιδεα ειναι προς Βουλα - vive mar (συμβολη Ποσειδωνος - Βουλιαγμενης). Εχει parking αλλα οπως το βλεπω θα το θελουμε ολο για παρτυ μας!  :Razz: 

edit : συμφωνω με τον καπετάν αντρέα. απλα το parking ειναι ενα θεμα. στο verde οπως και στο vive mar. τι να κανουμε ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gtogias

Καλησπέρα

Εξαιρετικό το Ολύμπικο και το βασικότερο εύκολα προσβάσιμο. 

Όποιο άλλο μέρος επιλεγεί καλό θα ήταν να έχει παραπάνω επιλογές από την πρόσβαση με ΙΧ μιας και δεν διαθέτουν ή επιθυμούν να χρησιμοποίησουν όλοι.

----------


## rena

to olympico einai mia xara emena prosopika mexipiretei o pireas giati ekei meno.pasalimani mikrolimano episis einai poly nice.episis tha proteina cafe-bar-restaurant pisina sti marina zea episis k to mira mare sto floisvo poy pigame tin proigoymeni fora einai apsogo :Very Happy: h ostria paraliaki...

----------


## rena

alla k mia sinantisi en plo esto gia kapou konta pisteuo eidika twra kalokairaki tha htan teleia gia emas tous latreis tis thalassas.....ti lete k eseis???h goroume na pame kapou gia banio px yabanaki barkiza...

----------


## cataman

Για πρώτη φορά που πήγα στο Olympico μου φάνηκε κατάλληλος χώρος για τέτοιες συναντήσεις. Κι άς μένω στην άλλη άκρη της Αθήνας.
Αν και πιστεύω ότι για μία φορά τον μήνα συνάντηση, όπου και να γίνει όσοι θέλουν να έρθουν με κάθε τρόπο θα έρθουν όπου και να μένουν.

Επίσης, επειδή βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες προτάσεις για διάφορα cafe, θα πρότεινα άν γίνεται, όταν συγκεντρωθούν τα περισσότερα, να μπούν σε δημοσκόπιση.

----------


## sylver23

Συναντήσεις γίνονται πλέον σχεδόν ανα μήνα.Αυτές έχουν διάφορα θέματα ,οπως απλά για καφέ ,επισκεψη σε ιστορικά πλοία,ταξίδι,για φαί,κοπή πιτας και διαφορες εκδηλώσεις(πχ ταξιδι στο χθες).
Οποτε ακόμα πιο συχνά θα είναι λίγο υπερβολικό πιστεύω.
Το μέρος δεν είναι πάντα το ίδιο.(πχ δειτε που συναντηθήκαμε για το καθένα παραπάνω)
Το Ολυμπικο είναι απο τις καλύτερες επιλογές λογω ολων αυτών που ανέφερε ο ben bruce.
Συναντήσεις στο παρελθόν φυσικά εχουν γίνει και σε άλλα μέρη.Οπως πχ Ραφήνα ,Δραπετσώνα κτλ.
Πιστεύω οτι απο την στιγμή που είμαστε ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ λογικά πρέπει να συναντιόμαστε κοντά σε θάλασσα.
Και εγώ μένω βόρεια της Αθήνας αλλά είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να αλλάζω παραστάσεις και να βλέπω την θάλασσα.
Η Ραφήνα είναι ενα καλό σημείο για συναντήσεις αλλα λόγω της αποστασης και επειδή οι συναντήσεις γίνονται καθημερινές συνήθως ,δεν βολέυει τους περισσότερους και για αυτό πιστεύω οτι δεν κανονίζουμε εκει τόσο συχνά.

Σ/κ πάλι δεν είναι εύκολο επίσης για πολλά μέλη διοτι είναι μέρες ξεκούρασης και οικογένειας και περα απο αυτό πολλοί παμε στα εξοχικά.

Οποτε καλύτερο πιστεύω είναι να γίνονται οι συναντήσεις οπως και τώρα.Δηλ πιο πολύ προς Πειραιά μεριά και αραια σε πιο μακρινά μέρη.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ήταν η πρώτη μου συνάντηση (εκτός από το κόψιμο της πίττας) και μπορώ να πω ότι η βραδιά ήταν ζεστή και φιλική (πότε έφτασε μεσάνυχτα ούτε που το κατάλαβα).
Όσο δε αφορά τον τόπο συνάντησης έμενα προσωπικά είναι ιδανικός.( Ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος από Ν.Σμύρνη , αν κάπνιζα ακόμη )

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μετα απο τοσες μερες από τη συνάντηση, και επειδή δεν ειχα προσβαση στο διαδικτυο. αφου λοιπον επέστρεψα στα "πατρια" εδάφη (Κίνα), ας γράαψω και εγω τα σχόλια μου.

Χάρηκα που ηρθα εστω και για μια ώρα και ειδα προσωπα που ειχα πολυ καιρό να δω. Και δυστυχώς δεν καταφερα να γνωριστώ καλύτερα με άλλα μέλη. Το μέλλον ειναι μπροστά μας και οι συναντήσεις του "Ναυτιλια" επίσης...

Οσον αφορά την ιδέα τοθ Ben Bruce, την βρισκω εξαιρετική. Να υπάρχει ενας σταθερος χρονος και τοπος συναντήσεων. Και χωρις να γινονται ιδιαιτερες ανακοινωσεις, να ξερουμε πως, πχ την πρώτη Πέμπτη κάθε μήνα στις 8 το βράδυ, αν εχω χρονο και πάω στο Olympico, θα βρω κάποιους απο το "Ναυτιλία". 
Το ιδιο γινεται και σε ενα club αυτοκινητων στο οποιο ειμαι μέλος.

Ετσι μπορει να δημιουργηθεί ενα καλό στέκι για συναντησεις και αξιολογες συζητήσεις.

----------


## thanos75

> Μετα απο τοσες μερες από τη συνάντηση, και επειδή δεν ειχα προσβαση στο διαδικτυο. αφου λοιπον επέστρεψα στα "πατρια" εδάφη (Κίνα), ας γράαψω και εγω τα σχόλια μου.
> 
> Χάρηκα που ηρθα εστω και για μια ώρα και ειδα προσωπα που ειχα πολυ καιρό να δω. Και δυστυχώς δεν καταφερα να γνωριστώ καλύτερα με άλλα μέλη. Το μέλλον ειναι μπροστά μας και οι συναντήσεις του "Ναυτιλια" επίσης...
> 
> Οσον αφορά την ιδέα τοθ Ben Bruce, την βρισκω εξαιρετική. Να υπάρχει ενας σταθερος χρονος και τοπος συναντήσεων. Και χωρις να γινονται ιδιαιτερες ανακοινωσεις, να ξερουμε πως, πχ την πρώτη Πέμπτη κάθε μήνα στις 8 το βράδυ, αν εχω χρονο και πάω στο Olympico, θα βρω κάποιους απο το "Ναυτιλία". 
> Το ιδιο γινεται και σε ενα club αυτοκινητων στο οποιο ειμαι μέλος.
> 
> Ετσι μπορει να δημιουργηθεί ενα καλό στέκι για συναντησεις και αξιολογες συζητήσεις.


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...να υπάρχουν οι συναντήσεις μια φορά το μήνα σε μία τακτική μέρα, και ας αλλάζει κατά περίσταση ο τόπος συνάντησης

----------


## Leo

Μιας και το αναφέρατε φίλοι, είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσω ότι το βασικό μας στέκι για τις συαντήσεις του nautilia,gr (καφεδάκι, κουβεντούλα, παρεούλα) θα είναι το Olympico. Περισσότερα θα ανακοινωθούν από τον Captain  του nautilia.gr στο τέλος Αυγούστου. Τώρα καλές διακοπές σε όλους.

----------

